# FMM and temporary resident



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I asked this recently and don't remember a definitive answer. A few years ago I had to go back to the states and had to fill out a "Salir y regresso" or "leave and return" document in order not to void my temporary resident. If I understand right, if you screw up and enter the country as a tourist you void your temporary resident card. Say you accidentally leave your visa at home in Mexico or have it packed in your checked luggage.

I recently asked INM in person and they said I can come and go as needed, the form is no longer used. However, from what I have read this may not be correct. What I'm seeing is that you still have to fill out the FMM say on the plane but print largely on both forms "Temporary Resident" and fill out box 8 with the number from the back of your visa (which would be impossible if you don't have it with you.)

When I drive I don't worry bout this, I just go through the nothing to declare line unless I need to renew my tip. But very soon I will have to bring the old Toyota back to the states and leave it there so I'll be flying back.

So, I'm guessing that I do indeed have to fill out a FMM but I don't want to void my temporary resident status, is writing "Resident Temporal" across the top of both forms and putting the number in box eight the correct thing to do? From what I have read even an agent can do this incorrectly and cost you your visa. There is confusing information such as this from one web site...

Who needs an FMM tourist permit?

All U.S. and Canadian citizens over the age of two,* without a Mexican temporary or permanent resident card, need to obtain an FMM tourist permit* when entering Mexico. Other non-Mexican citizens from the countries listed here need an FMM as well.

Do I need an FMM tourist permit if I have temporary or permanent resident card (formerly known as FM2 or FM3)?

*No. Your temporary resident or permanent resident card already functions as your permit to be in Mexico*. You do not need to obtain an FMM tourist permit on top of this, and in fact, can be fined for having more than one permit at a time.

So why is there still conflicting information about "having to fill out a FMM on the plane?"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> I asked this recently and don't remember a definitive answer. A few years ago I had to go back to the states and had to fill out a "Salir y regresso" or "leave and return" document in order not to void my temporary resident. If I understand right, if you screw up and enter the country as a tourist you void your temporary resident card. Say you accidentally leave your visa at home in Mexico or have it packed in your checked luggage.
> 
> I recently asked INM in person and they said I can come and go as needed, the form is no longer used. However, from what I have read this may not be correct. What I'm seeing is that you still have to fill out the FMM say on the plane but print largely on both forms "Temporary Resident" and fill out box 8 with the number from the back of your visa (which would be impossible if you don't have it with you.)
> 
> ...


I think this is a good question requiring clarification. The FMM card fills two purposes:
- For tourists it is used as a proof of legal presence in Mexico. 
- For everyone else, visa holders and citizens, it is a used for statistical and, maybe, tracking purposes. 

Everyone has to fill out at least part of the form when arriving or departing by air. For legal residents, i.e. visa holders of either type, the form is filled out and collected, both arriving and departing. Even Mexican citizens have to fill it out. Tourists have to retain it and turn it in when leaving. The rest of us just fill it out and give it to the airline when leaving or fill it out and give it to immigration when arriving. On arrival make sure to hand them your visa card at the same time with the form so that they don't mistake you for a tourist. Once I was a little slow and the migracion agent was annoyed.

Crossing the border on foot or by car, I don't think visa holders have to mess with the form at all. Certainly citizens do not.

Incidentally, when arriving by air, a visa holder can use either line at immigration. I used to just use whichever was shorter. Since becoming a citizen, I have to use the citizen line, so one disadvantage of citizenship is the loss of that flexibility.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you, but why then does the information I found say that you can't have two permits at one time? I think there is a lot of old information out there and it still shows up in a search. So, if I need to fill one out then using box eight and writing in my RT number should be the right thing to do? I'm guessing that box 7 should also be "Mexico" for the country of residence. You can see an image of the form here.

FMM sample filled Out Forms - Customs and Immigration - Chapala.com Webboard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMM, Forma Multiple Migratoria, has many purposes, so it is an error to refer to it as an “FMM Tourist Permit“. It only fits that description if one checks the “Visitante/Tourist“ block. 
Those with visas must be certain to only check “other“, or the appropriate “residente“ item and, just to be sure, print the type of visa you hold on the top of each part of the form. Yes, there is also a place for your visa number to be added, as well.
Never let a border agent fill out your form, unless you read and understand it yourself, as most of them will just assume that you are a tourist unless you indicate that you are a visa holder & reside in Mexico.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> The FMM, Forma Multiple Migratoria, has many purposes, so it is an error to refer to it as an “FMM Tourist Permit“. It only fits that description if one checks the “Visitante/Tourist“ block.
> Those with visas must be certain to only check “other“, or the appropriate “residente“ item and, just to be sure, print the type of visa you hold on the top of each part of the form. Yes, there is also a place for your visa number to be added, as well.
> Never let a border agent fill out your form, unless you read and understand it yourself, as most of them will just assume that you are a tourist unless you indicate that you are a visa holder & reside in Mexico.


In the link I provided the box to check "other" would be in box 9, correct?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> Thank you, but why then does the information I found say that you can't have two permits at one time? I think there is a lot of old information out there and it still shows up in a search. So, if I need to fill one out then using box eight and writing in my RT number should be the right thing to do? I'm guessing that box 7 should also be "Mexico" for the country of residence. You can see an image of the form here.
> 
> FMM sample filled Out Forms - Customs and Immigration - Chapala.com Webboard


Box 7 would say "Mexico", Box 8 should have the number off your visa. And, as RV says, put the words "Residencial Permanente" or "Residencial Temporal" in the blank space at the top of the form to make it clear. As far a Box 9 goes, I just check whatever box applies to the trip, usually tourist or business. But I always think of it as the reason I have left Mexico, not the reason I am coming to Mexico. That is covered in Box 7. No one has ever questioned it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

What I have heard is also important when an RP or RT flies back into Mexico, in addition to the remarks above, is to make sure that the Agent does not mistakenly mark the bottom part of the FMM as 'tourist'. To help avoid this, I have heard one should do these things:
1) when it is your turn at the airport flying in, hand the Agent your Residente (P or T) card FIRST with a pause, and then hand him/her your FMM and Passport
2) watch or make sure that, even with 1) above, the Agent has NOT marked the bottom part as Tourist but rather the box for RP or RT.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Box 7 would say "Mexico", Box 8 should have the number off your visa. And, as RV says, put the words "Residencial Permanente" or "Residencial Temporal" in the blank space at the top of the form to make it clear. As far a Box 9 goes, I just check whatever box applies to the trip, usually tourist or business. But I always think of it as the reason I have left Mexico, not the reason I am coming to Mexico. That is covered in Box 7. No one has ever questioned it. Your mileage may vary.


Do not EVER check the box marked "tourist" if you are a temporary or permanent resident of Mexico, either coming or going. The FMM is a MEXICAN immigration form, having nothing to do with entering the US or Canada or anywhere else.

Neither should you check the box "business". This would be the box to check if you were entering Mexico as someone coming to conduct business in Mexico.
As a Mexican resident, you should ALWAYS check the box marked "other".

People have lost their residency by filling out the form incorrectly.

And one should have one's resident card in their wallet or bag, not left at home in Mexico when leaving Mexico, nor in one's checked luggage. It is an important document and should be kept track of the same way you would keep track of your passport.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Box 7 would say "Mexico", Box 8 should have the number off your visa. And, as RV says, put the words "Residencial Permanente" or "Residencial Temporal" in the blank space at the top of the form to make it clear. As far a Box 9 goes, I just check whatever box applies to the trip, usually tourist or business. But I always think of it as the reason I have left Mexico, not the reason I am coming to Mexico. That is covered in Box 7. No one has ever questioned it. Your mileage may vary.


No. The reason for your trip *to* Mexico as this is a Mexican immigration questionaire not any other country´s questionaire. You might be a tourist in another country but when coming to Mexico you are not a tourist but a RT or RP. Box 9 your enter other.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

When we fly out of Mexico City - we approach the kiosk - present our RP credentials - and they help us through the process. They have always been nothing but friendly/helpful.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've done this 3 times in the past year since I got my RT (flown back to the US from Mexico). 

FMM stands for "Forma Migratoria Multiple", which is what's actually printed on the form. I.e., it's a migration form used for multiple purposes.

You visit the INM desk in the airport before leaving Mexico. In Cancun the desk is before security, I've read in other airports it's after security. You show them your RT/RP card. They hand you an FMM with some of the fields highlighted, top and bottom half. You get out of line, fill out those fields and go through the line again. In Box 9 on the top half you can check "other" instead of "tourism" if that's one of the boxes you have to fill out. I don't know for sure that it matters, but why take a chance screwing things up? 

The second time through the line you hand them your RT, boarding pass and passport. They check that you filled out the FMM correctly, stamp it, tear it in half and hand you back the lower half. (I think I remember that right, it could be that it's torn in half and half is kept at the gate rather than by the INM agent at the desk - for sure by the time you get on the plane you have only half of the FMM, and the top half has been handed over).

When you land in the US you don't need to show them the FMM or your Mexican RT/RP card, you just use your passport to enter the US. 

On your return to Mexico:

When you leave the US you again use only your US passport. It's only use at that point is to satisfy the airlines that you can get into Mexico and they won't be stuck flying you back to the US. You could theoretically show them the RT instead, and maybe even avoid a tax, but it's more complicated.

On the plane back from Mexico they may give you a blank FMM, and you can keep it for your next trip if you want - I have two here that I've collected that way. The problem is I can't remember which fields the INM highlights on the way out. If I could, I could use one of these blanks I have on my next trip and avoid having to wait through the line the first time just to get the form. 

Instead of filling out a blank FMM, on the plane back you have to fill in the rest of the fields on the half of the FMM you kept on the way out (boxes 7-10). Box 7: check other, 8 check air, 9 put the airline, 10 put the flight number.

When you enter Mexico you go through the citizens and permanent residents line rather than the tourist line - here is where you save the time that you lost going through the INM lines on the way out, because there's often no one in that line and you march straight up to a dedicated agent. 

You give him your RT/RP card, your FMM lower half, and they want your passport to stamp. They keep the lower half of the FMM and you enter Mexico with just your RT/RP card and passport, and no FMM (unless you kept a blank one that you collected on the plane to use next trip).


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

Thank you. I appreciate all the answers. Reading through these, though, I think I will read the official site(s) and hope for the best.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

josekoko said:


> Thank you. I appreciate all the answers. Reading through these, though, I think I will read the official site(s) and hope for the best.


Make sure the official sites show a recent date.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Not all Mexican airports have residents going through the same line at immigration as citizens.

As well, altho I have read (and as was posted earlier on this thread) that immigration supposedly does not any longer require residents to fill out an FMM, that is not my personal experience when flying out from, or into, either the PV airport or the Cabo airport. As trying to argue legalities or ignorance of the law with officials at the airport is not likely to be well received, and could result in missing one's flight, and as filling out the FMM is painless and costs nothing, I'll just keep filling them out and turning them in until they tell me not to.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

There are no oficial INM instructions for flying out ot Mexico for RT and RP residents on any of their websites. You ask the INM offical at a Mexican airport what you need to do. eastwind has a few mistakes. You fill out the FMM form checked off as the posters here mentioned. The INM offical stamps the smaller bottom portion and dates it. He/she gives you the larger top portion unstamped and undated back to you to hand in when your arrive back into Mexico from a foreign country and they stamp you back into Mexico and keep that portion [usually don´t bother stamping your passport]. This way they are collecting statisticas on your exit and your re-entrer as all FMM forms have a unique number on the barcode. When they stamped the bottom smaller portion and you hand it at the departure gate to the airline staff they give it to INM which enters your departure from Mexico into their data bank and when you return they enter your return into their data bank. The general rule is if you lose the larger top portion or the INM official screws up and keeps it [they shouldn´t because this is a entry document only and you are not entering - possibly puts it in the trash] ] then you simply fill out a new FMM when flying into a Mexican airport.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Another good reason to fill out and submit the FMM, whether you are told you have to or not, is that if one ever wants to apply for Mex. citizenship, they require that you have been in the country for a certain amount of days over the previous years, so this is the way that you can document that.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> eastwind has a few mistakes.


If I understand all your points, you're saying I reversed the top and bottom pieces in my description (which piece they take first and later). That very well may be. What are the other mistakes you're saying I'm making? 

At Cancun airport I'm pretty sure they stamp my passport every time - I've got 'Mexico' stamps with 5 visibly different dates on 3 different pages of my passport and I've only had this passport a year and a half! Five entries is about how many I've made. If you enter somewhere else and they don't always stamp your passport, that wouldn't terribly shock me.

Next time I fly back I'll make some notes on what fields you have to fill out and when they take which pieces, since this thread keeps coming up, but I doubt I'll be going back until next year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> Another good reason to fill out and submit the FMM, whether you are told you have to or not, is that if one ever wants to apply for Mex. citizenship, they require that you have been in the country for a certain amount of days over the previous years, so this is the way that you can document that.


That is correct. And they require a list of all your arrivals and departures over the previous three years. And they very carefully compare the arrival and departure list with the stamps in your passport.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I will be driving out but flying back. I just wonder why there is so much conflicting information such as...

Do I need an FMM tourist permit if I have temporary or permanent resident card (formerly known as FM2 or FM3)?

No. Your temporary resident or permanent resident card already functions as your permit to be in Mexico. You do not need to obtain an FMM tourist permit on top of this, and in fact, can be fined for having more than one permit at a time.

If I am applying for a temporary or permanent resident card, do I need to get an FMM?

No. After you submit your documents for a temporary or permanent resident card, you will receive your visa inside your passport. You need to stop at an immigration office at the border where they will provide you with an FMM at no cost to you. You will exchange that FMM for your resident card at the immigration office closest to your Mexican residence.



Do I need to return the FMM?

As of September 2015, you do not need to return your FMM to the INM upon leaving Baja by land (contrary to what it says on the back of the permit). After they have expired, you may shred or discard them.

Mexico FMM Tourist Permit FAQs

INM kept my FMM when I applied for my RT.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

To your specific questions Zorro:

Do I need an FMM tourist permit if I have temporary or permanent resident card (formerly known as FM2 or FM3)?

Calling the FMM an FMM tourist permit is incorrect. It is used for multiple purposes, and you can have one, or half of one, without having a tourist permit. So the question is wrong and the answer is neither yes nor no.


If I am applying for a temporary or permanent resident card, do I need to get an FMM?

If you have a temporary resident or permanent visa stamped in your passport, and you enter Mexico, yes you do need to fill out an FMM and when it is processed by the agent on entry he should check the "canje" box in the gray USO OFICIAL area of the form. This is not a tourist permit. INM Keeps this when you apply for your RT with INM.

I don't know anything about Baja.

Neither of those questions have anything to do with your case, being already in posession of an RT and driving out of Mexico and returning by air. 

You can do as you like, but it might be wrong. I think it's worth trying to stop at the Baja immigration office on the way out and ask.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

eastwind said:


> On the plane back from Mexico they may give you a blank FMM, and you can keep it for your next trip if you want - I have two here that I've collected that way. *The problem is I can't remember which fields the INM highlights on the way out.* If I could, I could use one of these blanks I have on my next trip and avoid having to wait through the line the first time just to get the form.
> .


Just snap a picture of the highlighted form next time through!

.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Originally Posted by eastwind View Post

On the plane back from Mexico they may give you a blank FMM, and you can keep it for your next trip if you want - I have two here that I've collected that way. The problem is I can't remember which fields the INM highlights on the way out. If I could, I could use one of these blanks I have on my next trip and avoid having to wait through the line the first time just to get the form.

I don't understand what you are talking about regarding which fields to fill out. You have to fill out ALL the fields. Just make sure you do it correctly.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

This only applies to RT/RP holders. On the way out of Mexico, you don't completely fill out the FMM. You leave some fields blank. They tell you which fields to fill out by using a highlighter on a blank form and handing it to you. 

This use of the FMM form is different from the use tourists make of the same form. They fill the whole form out on the way *into* Mexico. They turn in half the form on the way in and the other half on the way out.

Whereas RT/RP holders start the form on the way *out* of Mexico, and only partially complete it. They turn in half on the way out, have to hold onto the other half while they are outside Mexico, and turn in the second half when they come back in. 

Same form, different process.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> This only applies to RT/RP holders. On the way out of Mexico, you don't completely fill out the FMM. You leave some fields blank. They tell you which fields to fill out by using a highlighter on a blank form and handing it to you.
> 
> This use of the FMM form is different from the use tourists make of the same form. They fill the whole form out on the way *into* Mexico. They turn in half the form on the way in and the other half on the way out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am well aware of this- I am a RP. But you still fill out all the fields on the second half when returning to Mexico. Airline, flight #, address, length of stay outside Mexico, residency status, reason for trip, etc. You just mark some of them differently than a tourist would.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

What I recall is that you fill out some of the fields on both halves on the way out, but not everything, and on the way back you complete the rest of the fields on the half that you retained. The point about not filling out all the fields (or remembering which fields you are to leave blank) applies to the outbound trip.

If you feel more comfortable waiting in line twice on the way out don't worry about the "optimization". It's apparently more trouble to explain clearly than it's worth.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

And the beat goes on, copied from another forum this morning...

When I left last Wednesday went to IMN at the airport, the agent spoke perfect English. Presented my passport and Residente Permanente card, he handed me the FMM form told me to fill in the bottom half only, which I did, he signed and stamped the bottom half tore it off, threw the top half in the garbage and handed me the bottom half, which I handed to the airline agent.

The reply....

This is getting confusing. First you must have the top portion with "Permanent Resident" written in block letters on the top as you'll need it when you return, then TelsZ4 says the agent threw that part away. We've never flown out since we moved here, but will be doing so in October. So this topic is important to us. Which is it? Why did that agent throw it away if it's so important to get back in? I hope someone can clear this up.

Another post..

I have also had the INM agent throw away the part I needed to get back in but I just got new form when I returned to Guadalajara and filled in the top part.

My view on this..

When I first applied for my RT the INM agents were confused as the laws had changed, it appears that they still are.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

*When you leave* Mexico by air, the airline requires part of the FMM form. 

• If you are on a tourist permit, you have to give them the FMM that was filled out when you arrived. If you have lost it, you will have to pay to get a new one.

• If you are in Mexico on a visa, before checking in with the airline, you go to the INM office in the airport, fill out an FMM form, which they stamp and give you part to give to the airline.

• If you are a Mexican citizen, you can just fill it out yourself, and give it to the airline.

*When you return* to Mexico by air, the immigration desk wants to see an FMM form.

• If you are a tourist, you fill out a new FMM form, they give you back part of it which you must keep for your departure. If you lose it, you will have to pay to get another.

• If you have a Mexican visa, you can either give them the part the airline didn't take or fill out a new one, putting your visa type at the top for clarity. They will take the form. Be sure to give them your visa card with the form, so they don't mistake you for a tourist.

• If you are a Mexican citizen, you fill out a new FMM form and they keep it.

That has been my experience. I never tried to understand which half needed to be filled out. I just filled out both parts and let them sort it out. Now that I am a citizen, they only give me half to fill out when leaving, so it is a little simpler.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> *When you leave* Mexico by air,


I'm driving out and flying back in. With all of these conflicting answers I guess it's just according to which agent you get returning to Mexico at the airport in CDMX and what they understand the law to be, at the time.

As we see, some agents throw the piece that you need to return into the trash, others don't. If you have been living in Mexico for any length of time, this should not surprise you.

Upon landing I will present my visa first, then my passport. If and only if they ask then I will present the FMM filled out with Residente temporal" written on both halfs and won't let the agent list me as a tourist.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

At the PV airport, I have always been given the top half back to fill out on my return (RP). Now it seems some agents throw the top half away, that's so typically inconsistent. 

Altho it would seem that you should use the 2 halves of the same form (which have the same bar code) if they are using it for statistical purposes, I have had the INM agents tell me that it doesn't matter, just fill out a new form on the plane coming back.

Unless you already have your return ticket booked, which I sometimes don't, you can't really fill out both halves the same at the same time-, as your flight numbers, and the dates of your flights coming and going will be different.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

As I said, the INM agent kept the bottom half of my FMM when I applied for my visa.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> As I said, the INM agent kept the bottom half of my FMM when I applied for my visa.


What INM agent and where? What visa? Do you mean your visa as in the 6 month preapproved RT vísa in your passport you recieved in the US at a Mexican Consulate or your actual RT vísa/card? If the INM office you were applying at in Mexico kept your 30 day "canje" FMM card you recieved when entering Mexico that is what they need from you to continue to process your actual RT visa/card. If that is the case it has nothing to do now that you have a RT visa/card with filling out FMM cards when exiting and re-entering Mexico when you are a RT. 

Someone mentioned have 3 stamped into Mexico INM stamps but did not mention any stamps by INM when exiting mexico. This will not do if you plan on applying for citizenship and is common when people walk or drive out of Mexico and fly back in.

You have never been stamped out and an example is when you fly into Mexico and they stamp you in. Then 2 years laters they stamp you in again - how long were you gone? If they stamp you out and you return in 2 weeks and stamp you in then they know how long you were gone.

Statistically I feel the FMM card for legal residents is not a usueful statistic unless you persue the stamp in and out and follow the FMM exits and re-enters carefully when applying 3 years before citizenship - you taking care to document your time out of Mexico. 

This is a possible senario: The INM on the other hand only care that a legal resident fill out a FMM card when entering Mexico so they can use statistics to total up tourists entering Mexico and not count legal residents in their total. That is why they are happy to throw the top larger half away at airports when you leave and happy you fill out another top half when landing in Mexico. They might not care when you left or where or by foot or boat or car but do care what you are doing when landing at a Mexican airport. Are you a foreigner a tourist, a citizen, a bussinessman or a legal resident for their statistics.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> As I said, the INM agent kept the bottom half of my FMM when I applied for my visa.


You being married to a Mexican National and applying in Mexico at your local INM office might be talking about the 180 day tourist FMM card you handed into them under the "Vinculo Familiar" law to process a 1,2,3,or 4 year RT card. That is normal and not related to FMM cards when exiting and re-entering as a RT or RP.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> You being married to a Mexican National and applying in Mexico at your local INM office might be talking about the 180 day tourist FMM card you handed into them under the "Vinculo Familiar" law to process a 1,2,3,or 4 year RT card. That is normal and not related to FMM cards when exiting and re-entering as a RT or RP.



I entered on a 180 day FMM. Later when applying for my temporary resident the INM agent who processed my 2 year residente temporal by family link took the bottom half of my FMM and kept it, the one I am supposed to have when I leave again but this is what they do. 

At an airport this would not present a problem. Matamoros at the bridge is probably a different story, you just don't find the same level of expertise at the border bridges as you do at the airport. They may say I don't need one upon leaving, I will need proof of my movements across the border I would think.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> I entered on a 180 day FMM. Later when applying for my temporary resident the INM agent who processed my 2 year residente temporal by family link took the bottom half of my FMM and kept it, the one I am supposed to have when I leave again but this is what they do.
> 
> At an airport this would not present a problem. Matamoros at the bridge is probably a different story, you just don't find the same level of expertise at the border bridges as you do at the airport. They may say I don't need one upon leaving, I will need proof of my movements across the border I would think.


After you receive your visa, the absence of that FMM form will no longer matter. That is a common condition. When you apply for a new visa, they keep the old documents and you have none until the processing completes. If it is necessary to leave the country while a visa is being processed, you can get them to give you a letter to the effect that a visa is in process.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> After you receive your visa, the absence of that FMM form will no longer matter. That is a common condition. When you apply for a new visa, they keep the old documents and you have none until the processing completes. If it is necessary to leave the country while a visa is being processed, you can get them to give you a letter to the effect that a visa is in process.


No, the 2 year visa has been issued. I will ask when I turn in my TIP on my truck if they do want me to fill anything out. There is a possibility that a man from the local Toyota dealership where we bought the Hilux wants my Tundra. If so, we can ride to the border together, he can buy the truck in Texas then we can just ride back together. That depends on how long it takes to "legalize" the truck for Mexican import and that will be his problem. I assume the paperwork to do this is all handled at he border as I have seen convoys of cars being towed lined up waiting to come into Mexico from Texas.

If it takes too long I'll have him drop me off at the airport in Brownsville and fly back. If we cross back by truck I'll do nothing but come on home with my visa and won't mess with an FMM unless they demand it, I have no desire to become a citizen, I'm quite happy just being a legal resident.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Please let us know how it works out, I'm curious about whether this plan will work.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Please let us know how it works out, I'm curious about whether this plan will work.


I spoke with two dealerships, both of them had people "very interested" in buying my Tundra as full size pickups are in demand here and who better than a dealer is in the position to do the paperwork to legalize the truck in Mexico then do the needed body work for a song to resell it. They are in the market to make money any way they can.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The truck will need to be oficially exported from the USA, then a broker will be needed to import it to Mexico, if it is eligible. I understand that it is about a 3 day process.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> The truck will need to be oficially exported from the USA, then a broker will be needed to import it to Mexico, if it is eligible. I understand that it is about a 3 day process.


Then I'll fly back with a carry on full of Tony Chacere's, Rotel Tomatoes, HP printer cartridges and other hard to find items.


----------

